# tournament casting rules



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

does taking the pin that brake blocks ride on out of the diawa shv spool assembly make the reel illegal for tournement casting in sportcast usa or other tournaments???? i was told you cant mess with the spool , but i could have sworn one of the ads for the wheels reels sideplates said they are good for tournament casting...any one know??


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Here ya go Chris,

Equipment rules:

A. CONVENTIONAL TACKLE:
Rod: There shall be no restriction upon length or on the material used in its construction. 
Reel: Must be able to be used for fishing, but must have a standard factory manufactured spool.

SPINNING TACKLE:
Rod: Same as for conventional tackle.
Reel: To contain a spool that is fixed during the cast. Must be able to be used for fishing, but must have a standard factory
manufactured spool.


For complete rules:

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/2005/01/tournament-rules.html

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

The daiwa are great fishing reel, but if you are going to make a tournament reel something smaller would be a better choice.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks...so i guess i cant use the reel .i know smaller reels are what is generally used but ive got a diawa shv (with magplate) that i can get good distances with....ive got a 6500ctc3 and i havent measured distances on either lately but they seem pretty similar to me...and i like throwing the shv better...guess ill have to use the abu though....sorry another question...how would a reel not be able to be used for fishing????..all the conversions i can think of wouldnt stop the reel from functioning...


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Your reel would be legal for tournament casting. You could ask Ryan White of Hatteras Jacks to confirm this. The reel is still fishable and removing the pin does not alter the reel the way the rules state. The rules refer to using a spool other than a factory spool. The spool is still factory you have just removed the pin to clear the mag plate. You still would do better with a smaller reel in distance. 

CB


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks curtisb.....i have a 20 on the way...il see what i get with that...if im not as impressed with it as with my 6500 ill use the 6500 tho...the 6500 just doesnt feel right in my hands...which is weird since ive got small hands and the diawas are big...


----------

